# Keywords USING tees tshirts t-shirts WORDS



## monkeyisland90

Always was curious (been screenprinting for 13 years now) about keywords used for tshirts and what is best effective. (Kind of interesting i'm figuring this out now!) Remembered in ebay days I used to use T-shirts and that was a 2 in 1 keyword which incorporated tshirt and shirt. So thought this was the best keyword to use. 

1. Do most people know the word Tee as T-shirt? 

2. So if i get a domain xxxxtee.com will it be instantly noticed its a tshirt shop?

3. Do you guys put in other keywords such as UNISEX, LADIES, YOUTH, TODDLER, or any other phrases? (i think words like geek cool awesome retro funny words are used a lot as well).


----------



## NoXid

This is something I have pondered, too. But these days I think search engines are smart enough to recognize all those variations as meaning the same thing, so probably doesn't matter.


----------



## kingwoo

It is good topic because I did not know tee stands for T-shirts before I worked in my company. And I think even though people don't know about the meaning of the word, they would buy the clothes, too, if the design is attractive and fashionable enough. 
For the T-shirt shop name xxxxtee.com, maybe most customer do not know the exact meaning of the shop. But a picture or photo may help a lot.


----------



## monkeyisland90

Please veterans out there shine on this.. I don't wanna list thousands of t-shirts only to realize all keywords were in vain

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shalisk

I have built a couple websites in my day *shakes cane* When it comes to keywords, if you 'keyword stuff' google knows, it will penelize you for it. 

Keyword stuffing is having like 50 keywords in your meta, and having something like this:

"I make T-shirts, T-shirts are a great way to cover your body. Everyone needs a t-shirt, without a t-shirt, you cant go into a store." 

instead of :

"I make T-shirts, they are a great way to cover your body. They are also a item that everyone needs, without one, you could not go into a store."

Googles algo looks for these kinda things. It will give you 'credit' for every word in your page, some more than others. It also ignores some words (It, is, an, a)

Try to keep your words organic, natural, and delivering real content not just trying to get search results. It always wins in the end.

For your meta and keywords, use words people use!

"Tshirt." "Hanes shirt" "Custom Shirt" Etc


----------



## FATTTEES

Go to Google Trends and type in each word followed by a comma and then enter and watch as Google does its Magic. You will not only see what word is most popular as well as it will give you results that are region specific. Tee is most popular at this time. Also if your not doing anything with your SEO Google Analytics will open your eyes to what your doing right or wrong.


----------



## treefox2118

Keyword stuffing is dead. Localization is way more important -- using Google Maps searches, etc to generate "easy" localized leads.


----------



## SunEmbroidery

1. While I usually use "T-shirt" in my site I also use "tee". As mentioned Google recognizes variants for keywords words. 

2. I think so.

3. Implement different sets of keywords on each page of your site so you can attract different people. Every page in your site is a doorway for attracting different customers.

You'll have a greater chance of attracting buying customers if your keywords are more specific to the niche you market to.


----------



## Dekzion

You also need to tag each image, because the robot doesn't know what that image is they just see it as .jpg, this will also put your images on google images and give you a better ranking.


----------

